# German Firm Develops Easybrid Retrofit Kit for Smart Fortwo



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Lorinser-developed kit adds 30kW hub motors to rear axle, preserving standard IC engine, giving the car improved acceleration and 30km electric range.

More...


----------

